# Curfews



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Anyone delivering in a market that has a curfew? My city is about to impose one. With exceptions being made for people travelling to/from work but I'm not sure how they will look at folks doing delivery. They are also encouraging everyone to order food for delivery so it seems like they would have to allow us to travel during curfew hours. Not sure how this is going to play out.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

No curfew in my area yet, I have to believe that since we are technically “Working” that it may not apply to us. But what do I know, Agent Orange is the one that knows everything.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Delivery by paid employee is different than IC offering a delivery service. You don't have any health regulations to follow or a food service/handler certificate.

So I can see them cracking down on ICs. Practice your puppy dog eyes and hope for the best.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

goobered said:


> Anyone delivering in a market that has a curfew? My city is about to impose one. With exceptions being made for people travelling to/from work but I'm not sure how they will look at folks doing delivery. They are also encouraging everyone to order food for delivery so it seems like they would have to allow us to travel during curfew hours. Not sure how this is going to play out.


What time is your curfew?


----------



## poppylockz (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm in Little Rock same thing our curfew is from 12am-5am. They did say if you need food they advise to use a delivery service. The only delivery service would be Uber eats here after midnight. We have the same restrictions you mentioned "must be work related reason". I do Uber, Uber eats, as well as Lyft.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

poppylockz said:


> I'm in Little Rock same thing our curfew is from 12am-5am. They did say if you need food they advise to use a delivery service. The only delivery service would be Uber eats here after midnight. We have the same restrictions you mentioned "must be work related reason". I do Uber, Uber eats, as well as Lyft.


Damn that won't effect me, I'm never out that late working anyway.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> What time is your curfew?


Not sure yet, they are meeting tonight to decide. Either 9 pm or 7 pm, until 5 am.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

goobered said:


> Not sure yet, they are meeting tonight to decide. Either 9 pm or 7 pm, until 5 am.


7pm won't fly.... I don't care if people are dropping like flies.... Americans ain't gonna have that bs.... I pay taxes F em pull me over.... Cuz they curfew at 7 ill turn eats on and claim I'm working f that.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I have to believe that if you can show that you're delivering food they're going to cut you some slack. If they want people to stay home, letting people deliver food to those people who are staying home seems like pretty obvious common sense.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Well, the loony liberal government of Athens GA did not impose a mandatory curfew. Instead they 'suggested' 24 hour isolation with some exceptions, and limited gatherings to 10. I knew it wouldn't stop there though, and now they are pushing for a mandatory lockdown, punishable by fine and/or imprisonment. Supposedly allowing exceptions for food delivery among various other things they deem to be essential services, but I'm not confident that they will use good judgement in deciding who is performing an essential service.

I am a thousand times more concerned about dealing with their draconian ordinances, than I am about the virus. The last thing I want to do is end up going to jail for trying to deliver food. I've already been ticketed enough in this town.

They are encouraging everyone to order food for delivery, but not giving any reassurances that it is okay for people to actually be out delivering the food.

I have no other source of income, and even if I did, I'd probably be out of work right now anyway, but this sucks.


----------

